# Liver & Cheese (a "funny")



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LIVER & CHEESE

Three handsome male dogs are walking down the street when they see a 
beautiful, enticing, female Havanese.

The three male dogs fall all over themselves in an effort to be the one 
to reach her first, but end up arriving in front of her at the same 
time.

The males are speechless before her beauty, slobbering on themselves 
and hoping for just a glance from her in return.

Aware of her charms and her obvious effect on the three suitors, she 
decides to be kind and tells them, " The first one who can use the 
words 'liver' and 'cheese' together in an imaginative, intelligent 
sentence can go out with me."

The sturdy, muscular black Lab speaks up quickly and says, "I love 
liver and cheese."

"Oh, how childish," said the Havanese. "That shows no imagination or 
intelligence whatsoever."

She turns to the tall, shiny Golden Retriever and says "How well can 
you do?"

"Um. I HATE liver and cheese," blurts the Golden Retriever.

"My, my," said the Havanese. "I guess it's hopeless. That's just as dumb 
as the Lab's sentence."

She then turns to the last of the three dogs and says, "How about you, 
little guy?"

The last of the three, tiny in stature but big in fame and finesse, is 
the Taco Bell Chihuahua.

He gives her a smile, a sly wink, turns to the Golden Retriever and the 
Lab and says:

"Liver alone. Cheese mine."


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Leslie!!! cute.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh Leslie!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## cgsmthbs (Feb 20, 2008)

Ha, so funny!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

That was very cute Leslie, thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Cute Leslie. Be careful that Chihuahua doesn't try to steal Tori! LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

hahahahahaha! ound: So cute.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lmao That was funny!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Leslie-----I got such a kick out of that!ound: I don't know where you find this clever stuff,but I love it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ I have my sources... :eyebrows:ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I copied and pasted this in an email to a friend (hope you don't mind). She responded...


What's a Havanese??ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tritia~ That's funny. I always get the, "Hava what?" when I tell people what Tori's breed is. 

The original version of this had the female as a poodle, I changed it to a havanese to better fit here.


----------

